# no muskie show next year ?



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Posted 12/8/2013 9:46 AM (#677844 - in reply to #677717)
Subject: RE: Ohio Muskie Show	




What no muskie show next year ?

Posted 12/8/2013 9:46 AM 
Subject: RE: Ohio Muskie Show
Everyone: After spending another long weekend out of town taking care of my mom, I have decided it is the best interest of everyone to cancel the 2014 Ohio Muskie Show.. To the vendors that had comitted and the spectators that were planning of coming, I apologize, but my time is needed elsewhere.

Vendors: Sorry you are finding out about this decision on a post, I will reach out to you indivdually. For those that have sent deposits, refund checks will go out no later then Tuesday of this week.

Ross


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

This is true as of right now , it might change in the next few days . There will be some updates soon !


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope it changes I like the show

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

The show is back on , tony grant and Gregg Thomas took it over for this year . It's back on as planned !


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/ Thinking about taking up fishing for musky? Turn back NOW before it's to late. I'm cold. I'm wet, too. MAN, it's windy today. How are your feet, mine are cold. Think we will see the big girl over by the island? MAN this is great!!


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Where does one even fish for musky in ohio??


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Listed below you will find the best lakes and streams for muskie fishing in Ohio. The State of Ohio stocked muskie in most of the lakes on the list. 

Lakes

Alum Creek Reservoir - 3387 acres in Delaware County Weather
Berlin Lake - 3650 acres near Akron Weather
Cowan Lake- 690 acres in Clinton County ( 10 H P limit) Weather
Clear Fork Reservoir- 944 acres Southwest of Mansfield Weather
Lake Milton - 1685 acres near YoungstownWeather
Leesville Lake - 1000 acres in Carroll County (10 H P limit) Weather
Piedmont Lake - 2310 acres Freeport Ohio (10 H P limit) Weather
Pleasant Hill Reservoir
Pymatuning Reservoir - 17,000 acres Andover Ohio (10 H P limit)Weather
Rocky Fork Lake - 2080 acres in Highland County Weather
Salt Fork Lake - 2952 acres in Guernsey CountyWeather
West Branch Reservoir - 2650 acres east of Ravenna Ohio Weather

Streams

Alum Creek
Cowan Creek
Little Salt Creek
Rocky Fork Creek
Sciota River
Sunfish Creek


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks iff the info 
I'm thinkin about tryin my hand at musky fishin 
What techniques are usually used? Trolling? Drifting? 
What kinda lures


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Depends on what lake you are fishing , what time of the year , water temps , etc . Trolling and casting are the best ways . Google musky fishing in ohio and do some reading ! Or better yet go attend the Ohio Musky Show , you will be able to talk to a ton of guys and they will have quite a few seminars from some of the top musky guys .


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Bulldawg said:


> Depends on what lake you are fishing , what time of the year , water temps , etc . Trolling and casting are the best ways . Google musky fishing in ohio and do some reading ! Or better yet go attend the Ohio Musky Show , you will be able to talk to a ton of guys and they will have quite a few seminars from some of the top musky guys .


Where's the musky show at?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

goldfishboy said:


> Listed below you will find the best lakes and streams for muskie fishing in Ohio. The State of Ohio stocked muskie in most of the lakes on the list.
> 
> Lakes
> 
> ...



Just in case you're making travel plans.... 

Rocky Fork Lake stocking discontinued in '98. Stocking Caesar Creek Lake in its place. Cowan Lake stocking discontinued in 2008. Now stocking East Fork Lake.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

You he any favorite lakes to fish for musky?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

rminerd said:


> Where's the musky show at?


Its in Columbus ! 
http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

rminerd said:


> You he any favorite lakes to fish for musky?


I fish West Branch , its the closest for me . Also Leesville and Piedmont when I get the chance to drive down .


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Muskie lures generally are heavy, so anglers who cast or troll for them need stout equipment. That means heavy-action rods and reels that are equipped to hold heavy line and to take abuse from fish that can reach 50 lbs. Many muskie anglers use braided line that is at least 60-lb. test. I like alum creek my best lures are tuff shads, little ernies, 5" lightnin shads, hookers , and alley cats are great lures in ohio.
Mepps Double Blade Aglia (Size #5) for casting.


----------

